# chosing a City for 1 year stay in China



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi everyone! I intend to stay one year in China and am so far unable to decide the city. I intend enrolling in Chinese university to improve Chinese language skills to HSK5. I have the following priorities!
a. Better access to Chinese language and culture
b. Climate
c. Pollution
d. Better living situation with respect to a studio apartment of up to 3000 RMB?
Thanks!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Zhongshan is an up and coming city. The air is cleaner than most and there are less than 4 million living here. It is in Guangdong, Province on the Pearl River Delta and close to Hong Kong

A two bedroom apart is only about 1500 rmb at the present time. (Well that is what we are charging to rent our apartments, fully furnished.)

Having visited many others I settled here more than 6 years ago and intend living no where else.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks! Do you have any pictorial?


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Zhongshan is an up and coming city. The air is cleaner than most and there are less than 4 million living here. It is in Guangdong, Province on the Pearl River Delta and close to Hong Kong
> 
> A two bedroom apart is only about 1500 rmb at the present time. (Well that is what we are charging to rent our apartments, fully furnished.)
> 
> ...


*It seems today ZhongShan is not doing too well!!AQI is saying 117 and declaring it unhealthy*


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I have no idea what AQI is all I know I sit on my balcony looking at blue sky and can see clearly for miles.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*Aqi*



Zhongshan Billy said:


> I have no idea what AQI is all I know I sit on my balcony looking at blue sky and can see clearly for miles.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


An air quality index (AQI) is a number used by government agencies to communicate to the public how polluted the air currently is or how polluted it is forecast to become. As the AQI increases, an increasingly large percentage of the population is likely to experience increasingly severe adverse health effects.
RIGHT NOW!Zhongshan AQI: Zhongshan Real-time Air Quality Index (AQI)132

Unhealthy
for Sensitive Groups
Updated on Sunday 13:00
Temp: 36°C	

(21 ° – 24° C)
AS COMPARED TO NYC right now where Manhattan is 46!
Just so you know!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Then don't bother to go at all. Actually level of 100 are in most of the Chinese cities called "a good day".


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

Not a major concern! I am going over definitely. I just want to make some informed choices with the help and guidance of good Samaritans like your kind self! Thanks for your time!


----------



## ashriley (Jul 15, 2015)

Kunming may be a good choice with the most suitable weather and beautiful scenery. I think it will be a good place for studying


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*Kunming!?*

Thank you for writing to me!
Yes but* Kunming has following problems*: -
a. Different mandarin accent likely to throw off a beginning learner 
b. Too many foreigners so the locals have a way of either not engaging in mandarin or choosing to talk in English
c. Not very friendly locals
d. No compensation in the form of delicious food like for example Chongqing, Chengdu, Guangzhou or Shenzhen. I am a foodie!
So what do you think of this?


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

So far my *eyes are set on Lanzhou*! Care to share your opinion on Lanzhou being the first city to land in China and starting the language & culture journey?


----------



## ashriley (Jul 15, 2015)

I think we can never define that whether a city is friendly unless we go there, right?
I am a foodie,too.Though I have never been to Kunming before ,I list it on my plant of the cities in China I have to travel. As the provincial capital of Yunnan,which have the biggest amount of minorities, I think the food there will never let me down. 
And Xi'an is a city with different kind of food I want to go ,too. Maybe another choice you can think about


----------



## asadsjanjua (Mar 21, 2013)

*My sources of Info!*



ashriley said:


> I think we can never define that whether a city is friendly unless we go there, right?
> I am a foodie,too.Though I have never been to Kunming before ,I list it on my plant of the cities in China I have to travel. As the provincial capital of Yunnan,which have the biggest amount of minorities, I think the food there will never let me down.
> And Xi'an is a city with different kind of food I want to go ,too. Maybe another choice you can think about


Right now I am basing my opinion on Youtube *videos by two gentlemen* i.e. *Austin Guidry and Winston (Serpentza)*. I trust most of their take on all things Chinese because of coherence with my opinion based on my stint with a Chinese company here in Pakistan. 
*In my view* best food -if you like spicy - is in Sichuan province (Chengdu & Chongqing) and most diversity in Guangdong province (Shenzhen & Guangzhou). *Tribal food* like Kunming is always less developed, mostly BBQ and boring!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife is from Yunnan and I can tell you from experience that the food can be great but stay away from the chains. Kunming used to be ok but turned to the worse because of all construction that comes with the growing wealth. If you travel a few hrs away from kunming your local again though and people (Na-si and Bai tribes) are just grea!


----------



## endtagster (Aug 20, 2015)

I would consider Shanghai. Good standard of living and good air quality.


----------

